# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Посещаемость

## Geser

Если посмотреть на графики посещаемости, то можно увидеть что она в основном увеличивается за счет увеличения переходов с поисковиков. Это, несомненно, хорошо. Но, это говорит о том что люди не задерживаются. Пришли решили проблему и забыли.
Возможно стоит подумать что может удерживать посетителей.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Возможно стоит подумать что может удерживать посетителей.


хмм... а как? посылать им вирусы по почте? В общем, как говорил незабвенный полковник Тихонов "Чтобы служба не казалась вам медом..."

----------


## Geser

> хмм... а как? посылать им вирусы по почте? В общем, как говорил незабвенный полковник Тихонов "Чтобы служба не казалась вам медом..."


Например поставить на главную какой-то новостной движок. Поощерять людей которые постят новости. Например по несколько центов за новость. Деньги брать с рекламы.

----------


## anton_dr

Помнится, не так давно мы обсуждали этот вопрос (оплаты) и пришли к выводу, что это не принесёт нужного эффекта.
По поводу новостного движка - смысл в нем какой? Я не вижу. В рунете полно таких же ресурсов.
У нас такая специфика - человек пришёл, нашёл что ему нужно, ушёл. Если ему помогли - он расскажет ещё не одному пользователю об этом.
А просто забивать форум или вешать на главную кучу перепечаток - это не выход.

----------


## DVi

На главную нужно вешать анонсы статей и тестов. IMHO

----------


## anton_dr

Кстати, да. Сейчас сделаем.

----------


## XP user

> Возможно стоит подумать что может удерживать посетителей.


 Чтобы увеличивать шансы надо сначала чтобы рост посещения был. Я не понимаю, что на английском форуме Касперского не посылают людей сюда. Там до сих пор работают только с HiJackThis, ComboFix, или чем-нибудь написанно мною для удаления ручками, и пожалуй всё. Модераторы как Don Pelotas и Lucian Bara же должны знать, что AVZ есть, что этот форум есть на английском, и что здесь решают ЛЮБЫЕ задачи? Будет прирост и если хоть 5-10 человек остаётся после лечения, то тогда это уже достаточно для того, чтобы привлекать новых. Китайцев-то много...  :Wink:   Paul

----------


## Geser

> Помнится, не так давно мы обсуждали этот вопрос (оплаты) и пришли к выводу, что это не принесёт нужного эффекта.
> По поводу новостного движка - смысл в нем какой? Я не вижу. В рунете полно таких же ресурсов.
> У нас такая специфика - человек пришёл, нашёл что ему нужно, ушёл. Если ему помогли - он расскажет ещё не одному пользователю об этом.
> А просто забивать форум или вешать на главную кучу перепечаток - это не выход.


Видимо пропустил обсуждение по поводу оплаты.
Парепечатки не обязательно вешать. Можно поощерять новости о выходе новых программ и новых версий программ связанных с безопасностью с небольшими описаниями. Опять же интрукции по установке и настройке программ "для чайников". Вероятно можно еще что-то придумать.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> На главную нужно вешать анонсы статей и тестов. IMHO


Слишком редко у нас эксклюзивные статьи и тесты. Если главная не обновляется хотя бы раз в неделю это уже плохо.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Слишком редко у нас эксклюзивные статьи и тесты. Если главная не обновляется хотя бы раз в неделю это уже плохо.


Компьютер пресс публикуют в Инет мои статьи по истечению 2-3 месяцев, их штук 10 лежит у них на сайте - передрать их в раздел "Безопасность для начинающих" - и получится туча ключевых слов  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> Компьютер пресс публикуют в Инет мои статьи по истечению 2-3 месяцев, их штук 10 лежит у них на сайте - передрать их в раздел "Безопасность для начинающих" - и получится туча ключевых слов


Раз в неделю их публиковать - уже получится статей на 10 недель!
Вообще, хорошо бы сделать так, чтобы кто-то из администрации занимался планированием выкладок статей. Тогда не получится так, что в один день выходит 2-3 статьи, а потом ничего на целый месяц.

----------


## Geser

> Раз в неделю их публиковать - уже получится статей на 10 недель!
> Вообще, хорошо бы сделать так, чтобы кто-то из администрации занимался планированием выкладок статей. Тогда не получится так, что в один день выходит 2-3 статьи, а потом ничего на целый месяц.


Ну а дальше? Нужно заинтересовать и других авторов. А это ИМХО, только оплата.

----------


## Surfer

> Чтобы увеличивать шансы надо сначала чтобы рост посещения был. Я не понимаю, что на английском форуме Касперского не посылают людей сюда. Там до сих пор работают только с HiJackThis, ComboFix, или чем-нибудь написанно мною для удаления ручками, и пожалуй всё. Модераторы как Don Pelotas и Lucian Bara же должны знать, что AVZ есть, что этот форум есть на английском, и что здесь решают ЛЮБЫЕ задачи? Будет прирост и если хоть 5-10 человек остаётся после лечения, то тогда это уже достаточно для того, чтобы привлекать новых. Китайцев-то много...   Paul


Это надо ждать когда английская avz выйдет.

----------


## XP user

> Это надо ждать когда английская avz выйдет.


Вроде уже есть:   http://z-oleg.com/avz4en.zip Paul

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вроде уже есть: http://z-oleg.com/avz4en.zip Paul


там 4.25 - старая версия, новая 4.28 будет мультиязычной. Если нужно, выпуск 4.28 можно форсировать

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Раз в неделю их публиковать - уже получится статей на 10 недель!
> Вообще, хорошо бы сделать так, чтобы кто-то из администрации занимался планированием выкладок статей. Тогда не получится так, что в один день выходит 2-3 статьи, а потом ничего на целый месяц.


Плюс еще сравнить описания вирусов на моем сайте и на virusinfo - явно у меня описаний больше. Синхронизировать постепенно - вот еще десятка два публикаций ...

----------


## PavelA

Это ИМХО старая версия, 4.25. 4.27 английской Олег пока не представлял.

----------


## Макcим

> там 4.25 - старая версия, новая 4.28 будет мультиязычной. Если нужно, выпуск 4.28 можно форсировать


На когда он запланирован?

----------


## RiC

> там 4.25 - старая версия, новая 4.28 будет мультиязычной. Если нужно, выпуск 4.28 можно форсировать


Желательно. Английская 4.25 слабо юзабельна, потому как отсутствует перевод в одном достаточно неприятном месте - меню "Да"/"Нет" подтверждающее выполнение скриптов, а обьяснять "нажмите кнопку с двумя "??" а не с тремя "???""  ..... - ждём 4.28.

----------


## aintrust

> Если нужно, выпуск 4.28 можно форсировать


Если в релизе не будет "анализатора xml-логов" и "мастера поиска и устранения проблем", анонсированных уже достаточно давно, то форсировать, по моему мнению, не имеет смысла.

----------


## NickGolovko

Коллеги,


мы как администрация и как участники проекта не перестаем думать о его популярности и о привлечении новых специалистов. У нас есть несколько проектов, которые, как мы надеемся, поспособствуют нашей известности, однако они долговременны по объективным причинам. В то же время мне кажется, что нам не стоит становиться клоном "многих других"и пытаться быть первыми в распространении новостей: и без нас есть кому гоняться за таковыми. Мне кажется, акцент должен быть не на новостях.

----------


## PavelA

строго ИМХО: Наш проект больше похож на больницу,чем на институт или газету. Люди приходят, вылечиваются и уходят до след. заболевания. Удержать их у нас может только высококвалиф. помощь + улучшение инструментов и методов борьбы.

Дублирование новостей с других сайтов не сильно поднимет авторитет.

Мысль шальная и безумная:  онлайн - сканер от Касперского и Доктора Веба встроить в дизайн сайта. Результаты передавать соотв. вендорам.

----------


## Geser

> Коллеги,
> 
> 
> мы как администрация и как участники проекта не перестаем думать о его популярности и о привлечении новых специалистов. У нас есть несколько проектов, которые, как мы надеемся, поспособствуют нашей известности, однако они долговременны по объективным причинам. В то же время мне кажется, что нам не стоит становиться клоном "многих других"и пытаться быть первыми в распространении новостей: и без нас есть кому гоняться за таковыми. Мне кажется, акцент должен быть не на новостях.


Не обязательно новости, но нужно искать еще что-то кроме лечения.
Кстати, я думаю всем было бы интересно знать что планируется и как это продвигается. Может стоит завести отдельную тему в которой будут публиковаться планы и степень продвижения к их осуществлению. Я думаю это будет очень полезно.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Похоже, посещаемость скоро начнет падать. Основной, в последнее время, поставщик новых пользователей - штормовой червь стал загибаться.  :Smiley:

----------


## Muffler

> там 4.25 - старая версия, новая 4.28 будет мультиязычной. Если нужно, выпуск 4.28 можно форсировать





> Если в релизе не будет "анализатора xml-логов" и "мастера поиска и устранения проблем", анонсированных уже достаточно давно, то форсировать, по моему мнению, не имеет смысла.


Предложение: в 4.28 довести до ума мультиязычность(заголовки окон, "Да/Нет" кнопки и т. д.), а в 4.29 уже прикрутить и "анализатор xml-логов" и "мастер поиска и устранения проблем".

----------


## AndreyKa

Поддерживаю Muffler.
Англоязычные пользователи испытывают трудности.
http://www.castlecops.com/p1016240-L...4_27_help.html
Надо их решить, а затем наращивать возможности.

----------


## drongo

Прикрутить "сверхсекретный" эмулятор Олега Зайцева к сайту  . Были темы где он его упоминал, а что это такое на самом деле  и с чем его едят не показывал.
Допуск  для администрации, участников проекта ,  VIP.

----------


## NickGolovko

Вопрос с анализатором еще не решен. Так или иначе, он требует 28 билда AVZ.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вопрос с анализатором еще не решен. Так или иначе, он требует 28 билда AVZ.


Вот именно - для анализа в XML не хватает многих критических данных, как только новый билд заработает, я дам хелпера доступ к анализатору (пусть даже сначала в простейшем режиме - потом будем наращивать функционал)

----------


## NoSpam!

> стоит подумать что может удерживать посетителей


так нечего почитать...руководств нету,статей очень мало,обзоров софта с описанием настроек нету,дискусий нету,тестов нету.
Если бы не "Помогите",портал-ровное место.
Перепечатывать новости,постить релизы новых версий-кого этим привлечёшь?

*PavelA*



> Наш проект больше похож на больницу


травмпункт )

----------


## NickGolovko

Тесты и дискуссии есть  :Smiley:  да и обзоры имеются. Другой вопрос, что их мало. С этим стараемся справиться.

----------


## Surfer

> "Помогите"


Предлагаю переименовать его в "Памагите"  :Cheesy: 
Тогда посещаемость в разы увеличится =))

----------


## drongo

Дабы продолжить :музыкальный фон сделать при создании темы в разделе " Памагите" Из брилиантовой руки : "помоги мне , помоги мне ..."

----------


## SuperBrat

> Предлагаю переименовать его в "Памагите" 
> Тогда посещаемость в разы увеличится =))


Отменят "Правила русской орфографии и пунктуации 1956 г." и переименуем. А популярность героя русских народных сказок с его коронным "Бонжюр" еще не основание.  :Wink:

----------


## SDA

Ирония насчет "травмпункта" совершенно не уместна, если учитывать бесплатный труд хелперов в разделе "помогите". Неохота искать, но кому интересно пусть поищет расценки компьюторных фирм на диагностику и лечение вирусов. Я не учитываю советы по безопасности (выбор антивируса,его настройка, настройка фаерволов и т.д., что по большому счету в указанных фирмах тоже денег стоит). И напоследок покажите мне такой же бесплатный ресурс (онлайн лечение), как virusinfo.info.

----------


## zerocorporated

> Неохота искать, но кому интересно пусть поищет расценки компьюторных фирм на диагностику и лечение вирусов.


Вот несколько расценок:
http://www.asp-service.ru/price.htm



> Лечение от вирусов  1 500,00р.


http://www.sonexco.ru/content.asp?id=58



> Лечение вирусов и уничтожение спайвара 1 ПК 670 руб.


http://www.bytovuha.ru/pc.php



> Лечение от вирусов 1200р


http://www.it-pulse.com.ua/prices-projects.html



> Проверка компьютера и лечение вирусов от 99грн

----------


## Geser

По каким фразам нас находят? :Smiley:

----------


## SuperBrat

AVAST с "sfc_os" нам сильно помог.  :Wink:

----------


## rubin

Да и футбол тоже  :Smiley:  
А нельзя увидеть стату за более широкий период времени? За месяц хотя бы...

----------


## Bratez

> музыкальный фон сделать
>  Из брилиантовой руки : "помоги мне , помоги мне ..."


И эпиграф из Иван Василича: "И тебя вылечат, и его вылечат..."  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

Я - эгоист, конечно, но я пытаюсь при создании тем выбрать как раз такие ключевые слова, которые обязательно должны привести к 10 первым местам в поиске Гугла (в названии тем, так как и в самых сообщениях) hidden and superhidden (можно и только superhidden); 'Remove Restrictions'; 'Repair corrupt IE' ('corrupt IE' даёт пятое место здесь); 'Конфигурирование Windows' Отсюда (Москва) хорошо получается. Какие результаты у других? Может быть стоит названия топиков с уже решёнными проблемами таким образом отредактировать?  Paul

----------


## Geser

> Да и футбол тоже  
> А нельзя увидеть стату за более широкий период времени? За месяц хотя бы...


http://www.liveinternet.ru/stat/virusinfo.info/

----------


## Geser

ПОсещаемость сефодня просто нереальная. Интересно в честь чего

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Картинка радует

----------


## Shu_b

> ПОсещаемость сефодня просто нереальная. Интересно в честь чего


Рамблер с чего-то поставлять народ начал - в суботу более 1000 переходов(про футбол), а вчера и сегодня про sfc os.dll ;-)

----------


## Geser

Это класс http://www.avirus.ru/content/view/79/116/

----------


## DVi

Отлично!

----------


## NickGolovko

Да, действительно, очень приятно видеть распространение и признание наших тестов.  :Smiley:

----------


## rubin

У Авиры действительно все хорошо  :Smiley:  И на письма быстро отвечают, и ловят многое  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> Да, действительно, очень приятно видеть распространение и признание наших тестов.


Обычная реакция маркетологов на похвалу продукта.

----------


## Geser

> Обычная реакция маркетологов на похвалу продукта.


Я думаю сайт Вaси пупкина с посещаемостью 2 человека в день не упомянут какие-бы похвалы там не были. Так что это говорит об определённом уровне признания авторитета ресурса.

----------


## drongo

Dus ist fantastish ;-)

----------


## Muzzle

действительно здорово,думаю можно поздравить руководство проекта %)

----------


## Geser

НУ всё, о нас узнали китайцы ...

----------


## SuperBrat

> НУ всё, о нас узнали китайцы ...


Будет 100 млн. help в "Помогите"?

----------


## anton_dr

> Будет 100 млн. help в "Помогите"?


Нет. В *"Help Me!"*  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Нет. В *"Help Me!"*


Примерно месяц назад про AVZ узнали китайцы  :Smiley:  не знаю, с их помощью или без нее трафик моего сайта с обычных 150-200 ГБ в месяц подлетел до неизвестной цифры (на уровне около 540 ГБ трафигометр сломался и теперь показывает 0)...

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> НУ всё, о нас узнали китайцы ...


По ссылке - корейцы..

----------


## NickGolovko

Не китайские там иероглифы.  :Smiley:  Но до китайцев уже недалеко.  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

А Google говорит, что это не корейцы, не китайцы, не японцы.

----------


## RiC

> А Google говорит, что это не корейцы, не китайцы, не японцы.


Сайт принадлежит корейскому провайдеру - http://www.nhncorp.com.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Что можно сказать.....придется господам хелперам осваивать  китайский   :Wink:  !

----------


## Макcим

Или китайцам учить русский.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

> Или китайцам учить русский.


Учили когда-то:



> Красиво и сухо летом в лесу. Летний лес всем чудесен. Он мне любовни и мягки. В нем гулять прельстиво и тепло. Мне интересно там бредить со своим любовним другом. С другом в лесу сладко и тепло. Там мы с ним любуемся. Хорошо дома в лесу, но в советском лесу лучше. Все его любит и славит. В великой советской литературе о нем пишет много. Известный советский и русский поэт писал, что "Летом в лесу щекотно в носу". Я согласен, что нюхать листик всем забавно и любовно и особенно в советски лес.

----------


## borka

> Или китайцам учить русский.


Они и по-английски тоже неплохо могут.  :Wink:

----------


## PavelA

> Или китайцам учить русский.


Китайцев много у нас в России и они успешно изучают русский. Надо, значит надо. Это у нас можно подумать делать али не делать, а у них в этом смысле строго, как и у большинства восточных народов.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> А Google говорит, что это не корейцы, не китайцы, не японцы.


Гугля что-то жестко тупит с корейским языком... Автоматом по ссылке страницу не переводит, а если копипастить, то выдает хрень. К тому же русско-корейского/корейско-русского переводчика нет, приходится на английский переводить  :Sad:

----------


## Geser

Графики-то расходятся  :Smiley: 
http://avpclub.ddns.info/discuz/thread-6853-1-2.html

----------


## Shu_b

> Графики-то расходятся


в чём? беглым осмотром ничего не заметил...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> в чём? беглым осмотром ничего не заметил...


Подозреваю, что в колонке всего, в 10-м месяце больше чем в 11

----------


## anton_dr

Так, насколько я понимаю, данные берутся за месяц. Так что ничего странного в этом нет.

----------


## Geser

В смысле расходятся по интернету  :Smiley:

----------


## Shu_b

> В смысле расходятся по интернету


ааа....

----------


## Not

> Но, это говорит о том что люди не задерживаются. Пришли решили проблему и забыли.
> Возможно стоит подумать что может удерживать посетителей.


Удержать людей на антивирусном портале невозможно.
Люди приходят сюда именно тогда, когда возникли проблемы требующие помощи в их решении. Здесь очень грамотно помогают в решении таких проблем! Молодцы! Если человеку снова понадобится помощь они вернутся сюда однозначно, но вот посещать постоянно не будут. Я говорю о большинстве, которому не интересны новости о вирусах пока их комп работает. Единственные люди которые могут часто посещать сайт это сисадмины так как при их работе сложности с вирусней возникают наиболее часто. 
 Что действительно нужно, так это известность. Если человек поймал вирус он должен сразу вспомнить про портал virusinfo. Для этого необходима реклама и достаточно обширная. Вот например ТИЦ вирусинфо = 275 а для такого портала это очень и очень мало!
 Очень большую долю посещаемости составляют интересные статьи. Так же может быть интересна обширная вирусная база (описание вирусов)
 Ну и естественно необходимо как можно больше размещать ссылок и баннеров на сторонних ресурсах.

----------


## akok

Да реклама это двигатель но тогда во многих зловредах которые патчат хост появиться запись

127.0.0.1	virusinfo.info

----------


## Not

> Да реклама это двигатель но тогда во многих зловредах которые патчат хост появиться запись
> 127.0.0.1    virusinfo.info


Тогда надо сидеть тихо тихо..... исключить сайт из индексирования, запоролить вход на сайт и давать пароль только проверенным людям.

Волков бояться...............

----------


## Макcим

> Тогда надо сидеть тихо тихо..... исключить сайт из индексирования, запоролить вход на сайт и давать пароль только проверенным людям.
> 
> Волков бояться...............


Нет, нужно подумать о "зеркалах" вроде http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showforum=18 или http://forum.kasperskyclub.com/index.php?showforum=12

----------


## akok

> Тогда надо сидеть тихо тихо..... исключить сайт из индексирования, запоролить вход на сайт и давать пароль только проверенным людям.
> 
> Волков бояться...............


Что то вы уважаемый в крайности бросаетесь... :Smiley: 

То выходи на перекресток листовки раздавай, то рой окоп и занимай круговую оборону.




> Нет, нужно подумать о "зеркалах" вроде


Мысль очень даже дельная только у меня возникли 2 вопроса:

1) Как "пациент" узнает о зеркалах?
Если они будут отражены в рекламе  то они быстро окажутся рядом с основным адресом.
2) Есть ли возможность "динамизировать" "зеркала" и менять адреса ну примерно 1 раз в неделю с автоматическим отражением на банерах?

----------


## kps

Много пользователей приходит через AVZ (в протоколе ссылка). Может быть, сделать так, чтобы AVZ проверял, есть ли запись о ВирусИнфо в hosts и если есть, удалять ее оттуда, предварительно спросив у пользователя разрешение?

----------


## AndreyKa

Запись в файле хост легко обойти и без зеркал:
http://216.246.90.119/

----------


## natalas

Not

Удержать людей на антивирусном портале невозможно

Ну нет...
Глас от совсем рядового пользователя-так сказать домохозяйки, не сисамина.
A мне вот интересно! 
Попала по необходимости,проверила и не забыла. просматриваю теперь, как идет борьба с вирусами у других... 
Просмотрю форум тут,там - вирусов у меня нет (надеюсь)-и все. Скоро все статьи прочитаю-дальше то мне что делать здесь? 
А я бы например продолжила в системе узнавать уже не только о борьбе с вирусами а о защите.Ну естественно на уровне пользователя. Наверное есть такие (не все же продвинутые и совсем дурные) кто думает, так же как я. Мне кажется, что именно они ваша еще неохваченная аудитория (не пациенты).  Может пора открывать отделение профилактики...
А вообще то мне здесь просто нравится и мне хочется что бы вы были лучшими.

----------


## Not

> A мне вот интересно! 
> 
> А вообще то мне здесь просто нравится и мне хочется что бы вы были лучшими.


А Они уже лучшие!!!  :Smiley:

----------


## zerocorporated

> Может пора открывать отделение профилактики...


А это не оно? Безопасный Интернет. Универсальная защита для Windows ME - Vista

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## natalas

> А это не оно? Безопасный Интернет. Универсальная защита для Windows ME - Vista


Прошу прощения, скачала сразу,давно прочитала и теперь непонятные вопросы и  подробности ищу в книгах и на других ресурсах (к вопросу о посещаемости).

----------


## PavelA

Может уже пришла пора раздел открыть: вопросы, возникшие после прочтения книги.

----------


## PavelA

Выкладывать не только новости с сайтов Рунета, но и иностранных с переводом на русский.

----------


## akok

А кто возметься переводить?

----------


## Макcим

У нас много народу знает английский.

----------


## akok

> У нас много народу знает английский.


Немного переформулирую вопрос...кто согласиться из нашей команды переводить новости :Smiley: 

Конечно мысль довольно интересна

----------


## Bratez

Я бы мог иногда переводить небольшие заметки...
Но вот подыскивать англоязычный материал пожалуй не возьмусь.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

http://msmvps.com/blogs/donna/
Здесь хороший дайджест, к сожалению не всегда есть время оттуда переводить.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Выкладывать не только новости с сайтов Рунета, но и иностранных с переводом на русский.


Сомневаюсь в целесообразности такого мероприятия.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Сомневаюсь в целесообразности такого мероприятия.


+ 1

----------


## anton_dr

Все, абсолютно все новости инета появляются очень быстро в рунете. И нет никакой разницы, постить перевод либо переводить самим. Хотя есть - во втором случае времязатраты выше.

----------


## wise-wistful

Абсолюно согласен, перевод в принципе никчему. Возможно есть смысл постить новости на английском, для привлечения товарищей из дружественного Запада.

----------


## PavelA

> Все, абсолютно все новости инета появляются очень быстро в рунете. И нет никакой разницы, постить перевод либо переводить самим. Хотя есть - во втором случае времязатраты выше.


Насчет "абсолютно" ты уверен?
А второе: новость, переведенная другими и списанная нами это уже "осетрина второй свежести". Так правда большинство сайтов живет, только появится что-то толковое, так уже на десятках сайтов выложено.

М.б. можно что-то из закромов ASAP подчерпнуть, куда у других доступа нет? Надо же пользоваться предоставившейся нам возможностью.

----------


## anton_dr

Ну не абсолютно, а все, которые заслуживают внимания.

----------


## [email protected]

Господа, а Вы что хотите увеличить посещаемость за счёт того, что будете постить, или вернее уже постите чужие новости? Хоть и ставите ссылки, но как то знаетели попахивает не совсем честной игрой: кто-то эти новости находит, а Вы пользуетесь чужим трудом. Вам бы лучше развивать и стимулировать написание статей Вами и Вашими посетителями.

----------


## natalas

> Господа, а Вы что хотите увеличить посещаемость за счёт того, что будете постить, или вернее уже постите чужие новости? Хоть и ставите ссылки, но как то знаетели попахивает не совсем честной игрой: кто-то эти новости находит, а Вы пользуетесь чужим трудом. Вам бы лучше развивать и стимулировать написание статей Вами и Вашими посетителями.


Ну что ж прямо так. Может кто то продвинутый до жути и легко ориентируется во всем зтом море информации. А тут ведь  люди подберут новости-что то новое узнаешь-да и по ссылке сходишь.А там гляди и сам начнешь интересоваться новостями.Мне например интересно.Я поискала бы сама-да знать бы что искать.Мне, например, не определить новость это или уже нет.Да и материалов, написанных участниками проекта много.

----------


## [email protected]

Ну знать, что искать - это самое простое. Вводите в поиск слово, словосочетание или какое-либо понятие, которое Вас интересует и вуаля, Вы получаете много вариантов на Ваш запрос, после чего просто выбираете то, что Вам подходит. Статьи тут действительно пишут, тут не поспоришь, но просто для ресурса который настолько сильно ориентирован на безопасность их малова-то, конечно на мой взгляд. Я не претендую на абсолютное знание или правоту, а просто высказал своё мнение.

----------


## natalas

Не хотела ни кого обидеть. Ну не понять мне никак, как я поищу НОВОСТЬ, если я не знаю о ее существовании. Кстати, я получаю новости и от своего сотового оператора-очень полезно, я просто бы не знала о многом-а сейчас у меня сушественная экономия. Времени и денег.Это для примера.
Теперь о насущном.
 Кто то из очень умных людей-кажется Курчатов-при постройке нового здания, подождал пока люди натопчут тропинки, а потом там проложили дорожки и сделали ворота. Вот и не делал никто дырки в заборе.
Может быть ( в порядке бреда,как иногда говорят ) стоит посмотреть на сайт снаружи - глазами тех кто приходит. Ведь до опросов не все добираются. Полечатся и радостно ускакивают. Например давать приглашение на опрос ( на важный по мнению администрации) на прощание-там где приглашение на сбор безопасных файлов.Мне кажется количество откликнушихся там больше, чем в опросах.А дальше - что статистика покажет.
Если правда бред-не ругайте сильно. 
Лучшее-враг хорошего-это про меня.
С огромным уважением!

----------


## anton_dr

> Может быть ( в порядке бреда,как иногда говорят ) стоит посмотреть на сайт снаружи - глазами тех кто приходит. Ведь до опросов не все добираются. Полечатся и радостно ускакивают. Например давать приглашение на опрос ( на важный по мнению администрации) на прощание-там где приглашение на сбор безопасных файлов.Мне кажется количество откликнушихся там больше, чем в опросах.А дальше - что статистика покажет.
> Если правда бред-не ругайте сильно. 
> Лучшее-враг хорошего-это про меня.
> С огромным уважением!


Нисколько не бред, это планировалось сделать. Теперь я уверен, что точно стОит.

----------


## [email protected]

*natalas*, Вы совершенно правы, в отношении новых тропнок. Но они были сделаны немного для другого - что бы не топтали газоны, потом эти тропинки заасвальтировали и всё- никто не ходит по газонам.

Пожелание к Господам корефеям. Возможно у Вас вырастет посещаемость, если Вы так же детально будете разбирать особенности Висты, а не только ХР. Возможно пока и не совсем актуально из-за малого количества товарищей, оценивших все пользы этой ОС, но в скором будущем она "отберёт" у Вас немного хлеба, и посему, что бы увеличить посещаемость своего ресурса Вам бы не мешало подумать над этим.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

А что - идея достаточно безумна для претвоения в жизнь.

----------


## [email protected]

> А что - идея достаточно безумна для претвоения в жизнь.


Господин *pig*, как-то не понял, Вы против идеи или за, не могли бы Вы немного поточнее выразить свою мысль, а то русский для меня не совсем родной (українська рідна мова, в смыле украинский язык родной) и поэтому не всегда могу понять патетику.

----------


## natalas

[email protected]
Суть то в том, по моему,что провели СНАЧАЛА "социальный" опрос -а только потом - газоны и все прочее. Ведь если человеку ближе до остановки, то он пойдет по газону и дырочку в заборе сделает. Кто из нас не видел тропочек, которые помогают сократить путь даже в совсем ухоженном месте?

----------


## [email protected]

Опроса не было. Было удивление всех деллигаций и посетителей заведения, что нет асфальтированных дорожек - им объяснили причину. Смысла проводить опрос в таком деле нет. Всё равно правду не скажут и не смогут знать куда прийдётся ходить если институт-то не построен, где какие магазины, остановки потенциальные работники особо не ориентировались. Как по Вашему если Вас спросить, где Вам понадобиться тропинка при строительстве нового здания в другом районе города или в другом городе, Вы сможете абсолютно точно ответить на этот вопрос. Для того, что бы не было тропочек для этого и было сделано. Дырок в заборе, я не помню был ли там в то время забор, по это му поводу точно сказать не могу.

----------


## pig

> Господин *pig*, как-то не понял, Вы против идеи или за,


За. Этот оборот, ЕМНИП, перефразировка кого-то из великих физиков. Исходное высказывание было типа "Эта гипотеза достаточно безумна для того, чтобы быть верной". Кажется, из "Физики шутят". А может, из "Техника - молодёжи" сорокалетней давности. Ссылкой на Курчатова навеяло.

----------


## psw

Это высказывание приписывается Нильсу Бору

----------


## pig

Спасибо.

----------

